# comparing lux of some 48 inch fixtures



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Info is obtained from pets and ponds:

Hagen Glo T5 High Output 48" Double Light Fixture - With 2-Lifeglo II 54Watt T5 High Output Bulbs 10100 Lux @ 12" - Efficiency Rating - Very Good

Coralife T5 HO Aqualight 48" Double 54 Watt Fixture - Only 4120 Lux @ 12" - Efficiency Rating - Poor

Zoo Med Aquasun 48" Double T5 HO Light Strip - Without Bulbs Only 5300 Lux @ 12" - Efficiency Rating - Poor

Hagen Glo T5 High Output 48" Single Light Fixture - With Life Glo II 54 Watt T5 High Output Bulb 7850 Lux @ 12" - Efficiency Rating - Very Good

Do you guys agree with these numbers? From what i have been reading the hagen fixtures werent hat good but from the numbers they seem great. Im surprised that coralife has such low lux maybe from the actnic bulb it comes with.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I have 2 of the 48 inch Hagen Glo T5HO fixtures. One single and one dual bulb and I have to agree with Pets and Ponds that they are fantastic. 

I think its the reflector and overall design of the fixture that makes them so efficient.
--
Paul


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I use both the coralife and hagen flo lights.

The hagen glo reflectors are very good. 

I don't understand why can't all companies make parabolic reflectors like hagen. They are much better. I can see less light "wasted" (not shining into the tank when the room is dark).

I recommend the hagen flo.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

fishy which coralife do you use? it was just surprising for me that the hagen single lamp was more powerful than the two lamp coral life and zoo med. does the light of your hagen cover your tank from back to front? when you grabbed yours at lucky did it come in a box? the one they have atm looks used and theres no box with it >_<


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

xriddler said:


> fishy which coralife do you use? it was just surprising for me that the hagen single lamp was more powerful than the two lamp coral life and zoo med. does the light of your hagen cover your tank from back to front? when you grabbed yours at lucky did it come in a box? the one they have atm looks used and theres no box with it >_<


No, i didn't say a single bulb hagen glo is brighter than 2 bulb on the coralife.

I intended to say that I have a 48" hagen glo single bulb and a 24" 2x24w coralife life fixture.

I was just comparing the reflector shape of these 2 lights. I concluded that the hagen glo fixture has a better reflector.

I got mine brand new from Lucky's, in a box.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> No, i didn't say a single bulb hagen glo is brighter than 2 bulb on the coralife.
> 
> I intended to say that I have a 48" hagen glo single bulb and a 24" 2x24w coralife life fixture.
> 
> ...


So the hagen single bulb was not as bright as a coralife dual bulb?


----------

